# Detective Brian Simonsen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective Brian Simonsen*

New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch Tuesday, February 12, 2019

Add to My Heroes Add to My Heroes

Write a Reflection

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
You must have an ODMP account to view agency contact information.

*Click here to log in or create a free account.*

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Went to the funeral on Long Island with a few others. Sad event as usual. Kudos to FDNY, NJSP, NYNJ Port Authority, and the Boston Police Detectives. All had food trucks/areas set up for the attendees. I believe there were other but not sure what agencies. Had a little snack at each one and stopped to talk to the Boston guys as I have seen them at several other funerals including Chesna, Tarentino, Cole, and Gannon. ☹ Spoke to one of them and was surprised they receive no funding from their department at all. Only union money is used for the food which is several thousand dollars. I thanked them and as many of the others I could. One detective said it best when he told me he wished their food truck would never leave their union hall and rust in the parking lot but it’s had been out way too many times in the past few years. I’ll say a prayer that his wish comes true....


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came down, once again your support was tremendous.


----------

